# work permit



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

Hie all

Just a small question. i am currently on a Relative Permit. i would like to go back to my home country at an SA embassy to apply for a work permit since i have heard it is faster than submitting straight to Home Affairs in Johannesburg. 
I want to ask if anyone knows whether i will be allowed to apply in my home country when i am on a relative's permit. 

any advice will be appreciated. 

Regards


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, of course you will be able to, provided that you qualify and have the supporting application documentation.


----------



## Pitadeon (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, i am also on a relatives permit(spousal permit),mine is about to expire .I am flying to my country next month and i wanted to renew it over there .I phoned the SA embassy in my country and they say No, i should renew it in the regional Home Affairs in my town. They only do first applications in my home country. So i will suggest you to phone them and find out just in case, maybe in your country its different..


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

ok thank you for the information Mr Legal man.i would like to use your services in future in case i would want to have a court order for my permanent residence application (relative category ) in december 2013. i will probably do that after one year.


----------

